# How do you hide a reel mower from your wife?



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Bought one. Craigslist. $75. Basically a private label mclane. The guy said it was like 30 years old but it sat in storage for more than 20 of those years. Came with a grass catcher and starts on the first pull. I'll take it. For now. 




Best part of the whole deal was he threw in an illegal gas can for free!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Best part of the whole deal was he threw in an illegal gas can for free!


Those are the good ones! Did you ask if he had some lawn darts?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > Best part of the whole deal was he threw in an illegal gas can for free!
> ...


No, of course not. If you think people should be able to play lawn darts then you want children to die. :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Looking at the manual it says it goes down to 3/4" HOC. Beats the 1 1/4" I was maxed out at now.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great deal, that engine looks gnarly!


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

So that's where that one went! I was looking at that on on Craigslist yesterday but by the time I got home it was gone. At least it went to a good home


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Best part of the whole deal was he threw in an illegal gas can for free!


What a beauty. I have one just like it.


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

That's an illegal can? I have one just like it.

Why are they illegal?


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

You can hide it in my garage. Our you can just store it in the dog house, where you'll be when the wife finds out. :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Overfloater said:


> That's an illegal can? I have one just like it.
> 
> Why are they illegal?


Then don't lose it!

Go look at gas containers now. All kinds of safety spouts with locks and buttons. Some need you to use hulk pressure on a button. Others need a lip of a gas cap. They are all junk! Laws changed to keep stuff from blowing up and kids from drinking gas, and environmental issues as well.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't mind the push bottom style I have on my 1 gallon can. Makes filling the weedeater really easy and I hardly ever spill any.

The 5 gallon can is more of a PITA just because of the weight of it.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

I actually prefer some of the newer ones. Think mine is a 2.5 gallon B&S. It is still fairly easy to fill and I tend to spill it less.

Back to the title just make her believe that's the lawn mower you always had!


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

UGADawg said:


> So that's where that one went! I was looking at that on on Craigslist yesterday but by the time I got home it was gone. At least it went to a good home


I was on it like green on grass. It was fate that I was able to move on it so quickly. I'll take good care of it. On the plus side, there's one less person looking for one on CL.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Overfloater said:


> That's an illegal can? I have one just like it.
> 
> Why are they illegal?


They were effectively banned unilaterally from future sale by the executive branch of the federal government. They must include some kind of permeable membrane. I think the justification was to avoid volatile compounds from gassing off. I have two 5 gallon of the newer kinds and I spill it all the time despite my best efforts.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Pharmower said:


> You can hide it in my garage. Our you can just store it in the dog house, where you'll be when the wife finds out. :lol:


When I first mentioned buying a new mower I swear I saw actual steam coming from my wife's ears.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> When I first mentioned buying a new mower I swear I saw actual steam coming from my wife's ears.


 :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Overfloater said:
> 
> 
> > That's an illegal can? I have one just like it.
> ...


Just FYI, you can buy these Gas Can Spout on Amazon and convert any crappy gas can into an old school one for a fraction of the cost of a new one. I converted my 5 gallon can and it's such a breeze to use now!!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Genius. I have been somewhat interested in the SureCan but don't want to spend 40-50 on a new can. Anyone use one of those?

Hiding is impossible. I had 4 at once. The single car garage is "my space"


----------



## saabo (Jun 29, 2017)

I find the old Blitz cans at yard sales and buy them up. Especially if it has the old style spout. And besides everyone quits using them because they can't keep from loosing the "little yellow caps". They is a guy on Amazon that sells the replacements cheap, so they can still be used.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

When I want to hide something from my wife, I put it in the oven. She never uses it.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> When I want to hide something from my wife, I put it in the oven. She never uses it.


Lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

